# HI-soft vs. Rubber cutting board



## alterwisser (Feb 22, 2017)

I was wondering ... is there a difference between Hi-Soft and Rubber cutting boards?

In general Hi-Soft seems to be more expensive ...


I do have a small Hi-Soft cutting board and really like it. Was looking into a large one know, but given the price I am hesitating a bit, especially seeing how much cheaper rubber boards can be ... therefore the question


----------



## panda (Feb 22, 2017)

Hisoft is softer, feels almost squishy. Sani-tuff and others are more dense.


----------



## alterwisser (Feb 22, 2017)

panda said:


> Hisoft is softer, feels almost squishy. Sani-tuff and others are more dense.



and sani tuff/rubber is dishwasher safe, right?


----------



## nwdel (Feb 23, 2017)

alterwisser said:


> and sani tuff/rubber is dishwasher safe, right?



I don't think it's recommended, one site I looked at said soap and water, so I went ahead and put it in the dishwasher a couple times and it came out fine, no warping or other issues.


----------



## cheflivengood (Feb 23, 2017)

alterwisser said:


> and sani tuff/rubber is dishwasher safe, right?



Depends on the dishwasher, If it's a high temp dishwasher (boster heated to 180) they can warp a little. But a chem-san dishwasher doesn't (shouldn't) go above 120 so those are fine, but 3 pot sink is always a safe bet.


----------



## cheflivengood (Feb 23, 2017)

alterwisser said:


> and sani tuff/rubber is dishwasher safe, right?



I have steam roasted one in a combi oven and then weighted it down to flatten one before.... worked pretty well haha


----------



## daveb (Feb 23, 2017)

I bought the 1/2" ones and warpage is a bit of a bother even without the dishwasher. Next time I'll go for 3/4". I would not put mine is dishwasher.


----------



## panda (Feb 23, 2017)

Livengood, that's a great idea!


----------



## cheflivengood (Feb 23, 2017)

panda said:


> Livengood, that's a great idea!



most great ideas come from someone else's failure lol.


----------

